# TrueHD probllems



## Soundandfury (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually joined this forum for the express purpose of getting an answer to the following problem. I have an Onkyo HT RC160 connected to an LG BD390. I was watching Shrek with my family this weekend, and near the end, during a period of high sound activity (loud and lots of multichannel stuff going on), the sound just... stopped, and was replaced by clicking. The sound did not come back until I turned off the receiver. I went back, replayed, same spot, over and over. It just dies. I'm running bitstream to the receiver, at 192. The receiver can supposedly handle it.

I really don't want to start decoding off the blu-ray player, because for whatever reason the volume is much lower when I do it.

And frankly, I want to figure out what the problem is. The sound does not cut out when I switch to having the blu-ray player do the work.

Now, I played some other movies (All the Shreks...Christmas purchase!), and the same thing happens during periods of high activity. Magic stuff flying around, wind blowing, sound and, well, fury, and it just closes out. In one instance, it simply made the track stutter after the point of "no return", and didn't stop stuttering until I shut the receiver off and put it back on.

Any thoughts? The Onkyo is past the 90 day warranty, and I've heard they are... somewhat slow in getting repaired units back to their owners. I love the product, and this is the first problem I've had with it.

Advice or further questions to help me get an answer are much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

How long have you had the receiver?


----------



## Soundandfury (Dec 28, 2010)

Around nine months, I believe.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Hate to say it and i may be wrong but sounds like an internal problem with the AVR. Have you tried watching the same flics running the Blu-ray direct to the TV and not using the AVR at all?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

How long and what type of HDMI cable do you have going between them? Try swapping it out.

Could it be that your bluray player is vibrating from lots of bass rumble? Does the video also stutter? Is it only Dolby True HD that this happens with (DTS MA, DD, DTS, etc)? 

You could try decoding in the player to see if it still does it to rule out the receiver.


----------



## Soundandfury (Dec 28, 2010)

To answer some of the questions above, I have run the same portion of the movies with the volume very low to make sure it was not a vibration or safety cut-out issue. The sound is perfect using anything but Truehd. I have updated the bluray plyaer's firmware. I believe that it is the receiver because turning it off and on brings back the sound to normal. I can try taking the receiver out of the loop tonight, but in the meantime suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It does sound like your receiver is getting messed up. You might want to give Onkyo a call to see if it's a known issue. They might be able to step you through something on the phone, although I doubt it. Who knows they might have a firmware update. 

Worst case, you decode Dolby True in you player and pass the decoded audio to the receiver. It's not going to sound different. You just won't see it light up on the front panel as being Dolby True.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a question and an observation. 

Do you leave your receiver in the standby mode when it is not in use? I ask this question because with my old Onkyo receiver would shut down without notice during peaks in the sound track when I used the standby mode on it. Once I started turning the thing completely off(no standby mode), the problem cleared up. I would try unplugging the receiver for twenty minutes, and always shut it completely off when not in use. 

Just something to investigate.


----------

